# FS: Aquarium stand



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have for sale an aquarium stand that i am not using anymore, is in ok condition, i am selling it cause i dont need it and i need the space, selling it for $60.
Measurements are 37 inches long, 25 high and 19 deep. I dont have it at home, is in my storage in Coquitlam.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

On hold...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Up for sell again


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpy bumpy bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have this available


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tuesday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold......


----------

